# Help for ACS Skill Assessment



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

I'm planning for PR for Australia. I'm network Administrator/Engineer with 8+ years exp. I have done graduation B.Sc. (Non-medical/PCM) + 1 year NIIT diploma, Microsoft Certified professional. RHCE, CISA, CCNA (Expired), CCSP (expired), ITILV3. So my question is "Should I apply for general skill assessment to ACS or do I have to go through RPL route for skill assessment as I don't I have IT subjects in B.Sc. Will my certifications will be considered as ICT major or minor. Please help and guide me.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi jumbo420, 

your bachelor will not be of much help if it had less than 20% ICT content. 

However, according to the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines (which I highly recommend as a starting point) certain vendor qualifications (see page 14 of documents) can substitute for a formal ICT qualification. ACS will consider that as equivalent to an *AQF Diploma with an ICT major* (= Qualifications - Group B). In that case you can apply for general skills assessment if you have a minimum of *5 years* of full time professional ICT *skilled employment* which is closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code or 6 years if not closely related. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, 
I completed my BSC in CS (4 years) in 2006. 
3 years of experience in 1st software house as programmer. (2006-2009)
3 years of experience in the second software house as senior programmer.(2009-till to date) 
Now I would appreciate if someone please give me the details of docs I need to send for the ACS assessment. 
What I read is I need to send:
(1) Passport copy. 
(2) Experience certificate from employer 1
(3) Experience certificate from employer 2
(4) Copies of BCS degree and transcripts. 
Everything need to notarized. 
Are these 4 documents enough or should I send CV, Payslips, Appointment letters, etc also. 
Please guide me.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi justujoo, 

you won't need payslips, appointment letters etc. I would recommend to just start an online application and gradually add your documents. You can save it at any time and revise before you submit. That way you'll see what to upload exactly. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Vicky12 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied for ACS and now, I have noticed that there is difference in the designation mentioned in the document provided to ACS and actual employer offer letter. Although, roles and responsibilities are same. Like in ACS document designation is Analyst Programmer but in employer offer letter its Software Tester.

Will it create any problem in EOI processing or Visa Processing? 

Shall I apply again for ACS with correct designation.

Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi justujoo,
> 
> you won't need payslips, appointment letters etc. I would recommend to just start an online application and gradually add your documents. You can save it at any time and revise before you submit. That way you'll see what to upload exactly.
> 
> ...


Thank you Monica for your quick reply. 
I'll start filling out the online application as you mentioned.


----------



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi jumbo420,
> 
> your bachelor will not be of much help if it had less than 20% ICT content.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Thanks for your help and really appreciated. I have total 8+ years of exp and CISA, CCSP and CCNA are part of vendor certification list. I'm arranging the experience letter with job description then will apply for skill assessment. Thanks once again.

Jumbo420


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Can someone guide me with regards to experience, 

i. Does ACS consider experience during the last ten years only?
ii. Whether experience after the highest qualification is considered only? 

After my graduation, I did Post Graduate Diploma in Computer (in year 2000) and worked for two years (2001-2003), and then full time Masters degree (2003-2005). Whether my experience during 2001 to 2003 will be considered.

Thanks


----------



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Monica and other experts for your early reply to my question. I'm arranging experience letter from my previous employers and planning to submit to ACS for skill assessment (263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer) till next weekend. I have following queries, I hope experts will be able to help quickly:

1) My 1st 3 employers were small companies and I was getting my salary by cash. I just have experience letter from these employers. I'm trying to get new experience letter with Job Description and type of employments (Full Time). Do I need any additional documentation from these companies or just experience letter is enough?

2) Do I need any additional documents from employer during EOI or application lodge so that I can ask them right away with experience letter rather than chasing them again?

3) For current employers/previous employers, If I will not be able to arrange experience letter with job description, is it okay to get saturation declaration from peer colleague?

4) I'm graduate with B.Sc (PCM) which is not having ICT subjects. For ICT subject I have following certification Microsoft Certified Professional, CCNA (Certification expired), CCSP (Certification expired), Certified Information System Auditor (passed recently and applied for certification and expecting in next week) are part of vendor certification. What are the chances for +ve skill assessments?
Also worried does it will impact point calculation at time of EOI which means I will be able to claim 10 points instead of 15 due to non-ICT subject in degree?

5) Do we get any preference/benefits if we score more than 60 points? I asking so that I should try hard to get 7 or 8 band in all modules to get 10 additional points.


Thanks in advance;
Jumbo420


----------



## django (Feb 5, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi justujoo,
> 
> you won't need payslips, appointment letters etc. I would recommend to just start an online application and gradually add your documents. You can save it at any time and revise before you submit. That way you'll see what to upload exactly.
> 
> ...


I just completed submitting my application to ACS couple of days back. What I found was that it does not save your uploaded attachments when you save. Each time you open your saved form, you need to upload/attach your documents again. Only your 1st page gets saved. You may as well complete everything in one go.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

jumbo420 said:


> Thanks Monica and other experts for your early reply to my question. I'm arranging experience letter from my previous employers and planning to submit to ACS for skill assessment (263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer) till next weekend. I have following queries, I hope experts will be able to help quickly:
> 
> 1) My 1st 3 employers were small companies and I was getting my salary by cash. I just have experience letter from these employers. I'm trying to get new experience letter with Job Description and type of employments (Full Time). Do I need any additional documentation from these companies or just experience letter is enough?
> 
> ...


Best Wishes.
Kart


----------



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kart1980 said:


> Best Wishes.
> Kart


Thanks Kart. 

Hi Experts,

Please share your opinion and advise on my case. I will file ACS in month of March itself, but want to make sure in best way without leaving any gap. So kindly advise on priority.

Thanks in advance. 
Jumbo420


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello. 
Can any one please help I am a bit confused here, should I send the color scanned copies of documents or should I first photocopied it then notary attest it and color scan then send it to ACS. 
Please help.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

For ACS - you need to send scan of notarized photocopies. For more info - you can check the process link given in my signature.


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

superm said:


> For ACS - you need to send scan of notarized photocopies. For more info - you can check the process link given in my signature.


Thank you.


----------



## eazyitexams (Jul 19, 2015)

*CCNA exam 100% Pass Without Exam*

MCSE Certification without exam,MCITP,MCSA without exam,MCTS,MCPD,MCSD,MCP Certifications 100% Pass Without Exam

MCSE,MCITP,MCSA,MCTS,MCP,ITIL,100% Pass Without Exam: MCITP certifications.
find to more information visit eazyitexams.com.

MCSE 100% pass guarantee


----------

